# Kenji.



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Sad, sad news. On December 28th, my beutiful betta fish, Kenji, past away. 
He was four years old, and I had raised him since he was a fry, so I was really close to him. His death started when my mom came over to visit one night, and she accidentally un-plugged his heater. He stayed like that all freezing night, and in the morning the temp. was around 10 degrees c. 
When I found him, he was lying on his side on the gravel- I thought for sure he was dead. He wasn't though, and I stayed home from work to watch over him. He managed to take a few breaths and eat a blood-worm, as I slowly heated his tank up. A couple days later, it seemed like everything would be all right. Kenji would ocassionly weakly flare at my fingers, and he was getting some of his gusto back.
I don't know what happened. He just went down hill, and he looked extremely sick. I treated him with meds and did water-changes to no affect. :-( 
When it was finally Christmas Day, I was happy because he had seem his fourth christmas ever. He was not looking good though; he wouldn't eat and when I attempted to do a water-change he almost died.
On the night of December 27th, I did a 1/2 water change. It didn't do him any good though- he wouln't move at all. I stayed up all night, watching him, and finally at around 2:00 AM, on December 28th, he died.

Rest in Peace, Kenji.

We barried him in the garden, and I made a grave-stone with an old blank of wood and a Sharpie. I had a little funeral, and everyone in my family came. 
Kenji was the most boisturus (aggresive?) betta I have ever had. He would attack anything he saw, so no tank-mates, and he would flare at my finger, face, or clothing. Once I tried to touch him when he was asleep, and he woke up and bit me!;-) I miss him so much, and he will always be my beutiful little Kenji.

I couldn't figure out how to post a pic., because I am new here, but he is the betta in my signature and avatar.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Aww, sorry......


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

It is obvious you loved him very much. And if it is obvious to me and I just met you, then it was very obvious to Kenji. He was lucky to have an owner that cared so much for him. If someone else bought him, who knows how his life would have been...
R.I.P. Kenji. 
I am sure you will see his flaring face once again someday.


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

So sorry that you lost Kenji in the way you did. =(


----------

